# Flamborough Head Golf Club



## grumpyjock (Apr 11, 2011)

To set the scene, the course is out on the headland jutting into the North Sea and is classed as grassland not links.
The views across the course give wildlife a new meaning, listening to the birds on the cliffs below and the skylarks above.
The rough was tough and the bunkers soft and sandy.
At a lenght of 6185 and par 71 a real test for the average golfer.
The greens were in fine fettle and very receptive to the high pitch shot, and well cut to allow slow putts.
In the clubhouse (with a sign saying"the friendliest club on the coast") the meals were filling and well cooked.
Sitting overlooking the fairways and have a cool drink at the end of play was very enjoyable.
A very good and enjoyable day was had by all, would recommend this course to all.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2011)

To set the scene, the course is out on the headland jutting into the North Sea and is classed as grassland not links.
		
Click to expand...

Heathland, Moorland, Parkland, Links, Desert, Lyddland.
I've heard of them all.
But "Grassland?"


----------



## bobmac (Apr 12, 2011)

Heathland, Moorland, Parkland, Links, Desert, Lyddland.
I've heard of them all.
But "Grassland?"
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that where Elvis used to live?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2011)

Heathland, Moorland, Parkland, Links, Desert, Lyddland.
I've heard of them all.
But "Grassland?"
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that where Elvis used to live? 

Click to expand...

I think that was "Iceland"


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 12, 2011)

To set the scene, the course is out on the headland jutting into the North Sea and is classed as grassland not links.
		
Click to expand...

Heathland, Moorland, Parkland, Links, Desert, Lyddland.
I've heard of them all.
But "Grassland?"
   

Click to expand...

Its what they say in the strokesaver.
me i'd call it heath with no gorse or heather.
not links because the bunkers are not pot but parkland created, not natural.
Its very open and relativly flat so wind blown if it ever comes off the North Sea, the headland shelters it quite a bit.


----------



## slimbomber (Apr 12, 2011)

Correct about being friendly, I popped in after a trip to the lighthouse and was warmly greeted by the pro who was quite willing to show me round the place and was happy to give me as much info as I wanted.


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Apr 12, 2011)

a great test in the wind, played there last year and would recommend it if you're out that way (although not sure why you would be!)


----------



## grumpyjock (Apr 13, 2011)

you are either going there or you have got lost.
1 road in and out again.
A lot of twitchers were about on our visit, walking along the cliff path.


----------



## HRC99 (Apr 13, 2011)

Another thumbs up for Flamborough here.  It is pretty tough at the best of times and murderous when the wind blows.


----------

